# Ojos que no ven....



## heidita

Acabo de ver esto :

*Ojos que no ven, pies que pisan mierda. (con* perdón)

Una variación del habitual _ojos que no ven...._

_¿Se conoce el refrán? ¿O lo decís de otra forma?_


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Es como: "si el río suena...es porque se ahogaron los músicos".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nunca había oído ni leído antes esa variación del tradicional refrán.


----------



## belén

Yo conocía:
Ojos que no ven..hostia que te pegas. 
Original: Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.


Curiosamente el otro día leí una entrevista a dos historiadoras de refranes, parece ser que las más famosas de España. La entrevistadora les preguntó que qué pensaban de este tipo de modificaciones del refrán clásico y dijeron que les parecía bien, que eso lo hacía mantenerse vivo.

Conozco también:
Dime con quien andas y si está bueno me lo mandas
Original: Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres
Quien a buen árbol se arrima, cuando no le ven se orina
Original: Quien a buen árbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo me sé algunos:

Hijo de tigre, tigrito. (Hijo de tigre, pintito).
Camarón que se duerme sirve para coctel. (Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente).
No hay peor lucha que la lucha libre (o la Lucha Villa). (No hay peor lucha que la que no se hace).
Árbol que crece torcido, sirve para poner un columpio. (Árbol que crece torcido, jamás su tronco endereza).


----------



## belén

Estaría bien quizá poner la versión clásica al lado del modificado, lo digo porque de los de Toño solo me sé uno... 
Voy a editar el mío...


----------



## grdsit

Para los machistas:
Más vale pájaro en mano que orinar sentado. (Más vale pájaro en mano que cien volando)


----------



## Kangy

Cocodrilo que se duerme es cartera


----------



## alexacohen

Todo tiempo pasado fué anterior.
(Todo tiempo pasado fué mejor).
Pero no estoy segura de que sea un refrán.


----------



## sendai

Más vale prevenir que amamantar
Más vale prevenir que curar

Amor de lejos, felices los cuatro
Amor de lejos, amor de pendejos


----------



## Alexis Advance

Oh, veo que hay unos muy buenos. Discúlpenme por escribir un post que no aporta nada, pero debía felicitarlos por esas variantes que me han sacado una sonrisa


----------



## heidita

Alexis Advance said:


> me han sacado una sonrisa


 
Eso es lo importante Alexis.  Lo mismo luego se te ocurre alguno.

Belén, lo de _hostia que te pegas_...lo usamos mucho por aquí.

Toño, yo tampoco conozco los tuyos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

sendai said:


> Más vale prevenir que amamantar
> Más vale prevenir que curar
> 
> Amor de lejos, felices los cuatro
> Amor de lejos, amor de pendejos


 
Yo lo conocía como "Más vale prevenir que lamentar".

Otra es "más vale pedir perdón que pedir permiso".


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A quien a buen arbol se arrima, buen perro le mea encima (por "a quien a buen árbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija").
Cria cuervos y tendrás más (por "cria cuervos y te sacarán los ojos").
Tiran más dos tetas que una (por "tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas").


----------



## heidita

Mi joya con sus tonterías, jejeje:

Más vale pájaro en mano...que no. (más vale pájaro en mano que cien volando)


----------



## Larimar

*Amor de lejos*, *los 4 contentos*!! *(Amor de lejos*, *amor* de pendejos)


----------



## Kangy

Si la vida te da la espalda... tocale el culo 

(No sé cuál es el dicho original)


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

No me acuerdo dónde leí esto:

*No por mucho madrugar se ven vacas en camisón.
*(No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.)


----------



## Kangy

La suerte de la fea a la linda le importa un carajo xD
(La suerte de la fea la linda la desea)


----------



## heidita

Ah, y ahí queda:

Ojos que no ven...cuernos que te ponen.


----------



## roseruf

alexacohen said:


> Todo tiempo pasado fué anterior.
> (Todo tiempo pasado fué mejor).
> Pero no estoy segura de que sea un refrán.



Es una frase de Les Luthiers. Pero creo que podemos acuñarla como refrán!

Qué podemos decir de ellos que no se haya dicho ya... (para luthieristas nostálgicos)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Cría cuervos y te llamarán críacuervos. (Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos).


----------



## clares3

Cría cuervos y tendrás más (Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos)
Clares3


----------



## heidita

*Mal de muchos...epidemia*!! (mal de muchos ,consuelo de tontos)


----------



## roseruf

Mal de muchos... ¡epidemia! (por _mal de muchos consuelo de tontos_)

Roser


----------



## clares3

Más vale malo conocido que ciento volando (híbrido de dos refranes clásicos: más  vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer y más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando)
Clares3


----------



## krolaina

Heidi, qué buen hilo!

Caballo regalado, tiene que ser robado. (A caballo regalado no le mires el diente/dentado).

El que ríe el último, no entendió el chiste. (El que ríe el último ríe mejor).

Ay, dejadme que os ponga dos que no sé de dónde han salido pero que me hacen mucha gracia. Creo que fueron campaña publicitaria, pero del original ni idea:

Colchón flex, entran dos y salen tres.
Colchón pikolín, entran dos y sale un pequeñín.


----------



## Antpax

Ahí va uno que no tiene sentido ninguno, pero que cuando lo oí me partí de risa.

"perro labrador poco agricultor" (perro ladrador poco mordedor).

Saludos. 

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Ahí va uno que no tiene sentido ninguno, pero que cuando lo oí me partí de risa.
> 
> "perro labrador poco agricultor" (perro ladrador poco mordedor).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Jaja, yo conocía otra versión: Perro ladrador...patadón en los c**ones. Uf.


----------



## falbala84

Más vale pájaro en mano que pollo en fotografía 
(Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando)


----------



## Larimar

*El que nace pa'* *tamal,  nunca  'ta bien!*  (El que nace pa' tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas).


----------



## heidita

Larimar: el tuyo no lo entiendo.


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> Larimar: el tuyo no lo entiendo.


Jajajá: El que *es ta*mal, no *es ta*bien.


----------



## heidita

Rayines said:


> Jajajá: El que *es ta*mal, no *es ta*bien.


¡Qué bruta!


----------



## Larimar

Ok, vamos a ver.. "El que nace pa' tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas" *E*ste refrán es a su vez una variacion de "el que nació para martillo, del cielo le caen los clavos". 

*"pa'* *'ta mal"* es una forma apostrofada de uso coloquial, la forma completa es "para estar mal".
*" **'ta mal" *Es entonces Homofono de "*tamal", que *es "un nombre genérico dado varios platos latinoamericanos de origen indígena preparado generalmente con masa de maiz cocida envuelta en hojas de la mazorca, platano, y otros. Pueden llevar o no relleno, el cual puede contener carne, vegetales, chile, frutas, salsa, etc. Además pueden ser dulces o salados" (Wikipedia).

De ahí, que el que nace para tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas... y el refran cambiado es *El que nace pa'* *tamal, nunca 'ta bien (El que nace para* *estar mal, nunca esta bien). *

*Espero Heidita lo entiendas ahora.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No hay mail que por bien no venga.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Larimar said:


> *El que nace pa'* *tamal,  nunca  'ta bien!*  (El que nace pa' tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas).


En México lo conocemos así:
El que nace pa' tamal, *hasta* del cielo le caen las hojas.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Ahí va uno:
Caras vemos, corazones no sabemos (Caras vemos, mañas no sabemos).


----------



## solysombra

La tierra es del que no la barre. (La tierra es del que la trabaja)


----------



## alexacohen

roseruf said:


> Qué podemos decir de ellos que no se haya dicho ya... (para luthieristas nostálgicos)


 
Pez que nada contra corriente, muere electrocutado.

(Otra Luthierista nostálgica).

Dios da pan al que no tiene para jamón.
(Dios da pan al que no tiene dientes).


----------



## roseruf

Hay, hay alexa... ¡¡que nos perdemos y nos echan del hilo!! Casi habria que empezar otro de "grandes verdades de Les Luthiers"...


----------



## alexacohen

roseruf said:


> Hay, hay alexa... ¡¡que nos perdemos y nos echan del hilo!! Casi habria que empezar otro de "grandes verdades de Les Luthiers"...


 
Cuenta con mi voto....

Después do lo del "pikolín", no veo cómo nos van a echar...

Original: A por ellos, que son pocos y cobardes.
Versión: A por ellos, que son pocos y están desarmados.
.

Original: Si bebes, no conduzcas.
Versión: Si no bebes, pero eres ciego, tampoco conduzcas.

_La corrección política no es mi fuerte._


----------



## clares3

Una derivación del de solysombra:
"La tierra para el que la trabaja y el trigo para el comité" (muy propio de la extinta URSS)
Clares3


----------



## Dani California

Hola a todos
Otras variaciones de refranes:
Dime con quien andas y si está bueno me lo mandas (dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres)
Detras de un gran hombre hay una mujer sorprendida (detrás de todo gran hombre hay una gran mujer)
Ojos que no ven, farola que saludas (ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente)
El que ríe el último es que no entendió el chiste (el que rie el último, rie mejor)
Saludos


----------

